# Northern Bushcraft



## jack boy (May 1, 2018)

jack boy submitted a new file to the StP library:

Northern Bushcraft - By Mors L. Kochanski



> Provides practical information on the important crafts used in every day bush living in the northern forests. Discusses the basic existence skills that allow you to live in the bush on an indefinite basis with a minimal dependence on technological materials and tools. Includes chapters on trees and shrubs to be found in the northern forests and uses of them. Also the moose.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 12, 2018)

By far the best survival manual for the "Northern boreal forest" also known as the Taiga. Lots to learn for those from other regions, especially on proper use of knives/ axes in bushcraft situations.


----------

